# Check Out This Less Expensive Pee Pad Option



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've noticed that many of you with puppies are using pee pads. I see also that the Ritchell Training Tray mentioned in another post uses pee pads. I used to buy lots of pee pads for my prior dog who was incontinent in her final stages. I found that a human medical supply company was a better source to buy pads than a pet supply company. Much, much cheaper. I used Allegro Medical to purchase "pee" pads. You can find them using bed pads or bed underpads as your search words.

I did find a pad that is quite close to the size that the Ritchell Training Tray uses. They are not the exact size but really close. I've included the a link: https://www.allegromedical.com/inco...rpads-17-x-23-5-super-absorbency-p560862.html

There are all sorts of sizes and thicknesses for other brands of pads. There are other medical supply companies too. If you go through a lot of pee pads and buy them from a pet store, or even Amazon, it might pay to check out the human medical supply companies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've noticed that many of you with puppies are using pee pads. I see also that the Ritchell Training Tray mentioned in another post uses pee pads. I used to buy lots of pee pads for my prior dog who was incontinent in her final stages. I found that a human medical supply company was a better source to buy pads than a pet supply company. Much, much cheaper. I used Allegro Medical to purchase "pee" pads. You can find them using bed pads or bed underpads as your search words.
> 
> I did find a pad that is quite close to the size that the Ritchell Training Tray uses. They are not the exact size but really close. I've included the a link: https://www.allegromedical.com/inco...rpads-17-x-23-5-super-absorbency-p560862.html
> 
> There are all sorts of sizes and thicknesses for other brands of pads. There are other medical supply companies too. If you go through a lot of pee pads and buy them from a pet store, or even Amazon, it might pay to check out the human medical supply companies.


I used the same sort of pads when my elderly cat could no longer "hit" the litter box, but was always "close". We just spread the pads over the whole area around the litter box and picked up the wet ones daily. You're right... They are a LOT cheaper.


----------

